# Breeders of spanish goats in California?



## Hangtown Farms (May 4, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone on here is breeding Spanish goats out this way?
I see some San Clemente Island Goats which I am assuming are the same thing technically 

I like the hardiness of the Spanish Goats


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 4, 2014)

www.spanishgoats.org has a list of Pure Heritage Spanish Goats. There are several different types of Pure Spanish goats mainly categorized by the person or family that developed their type and is preserving them. There is no registry for the Spanish goat so making a paper trail of documents such as bills of sale, vet records of previous owners, etc... is vital because you have to prove the origin of your Spanish goats. Spanish goat is also a name some use as a dairy cross or goat of unknown lineage mainly used to "brush" or clear  brush and clean up overgrown land. I myself raise Koy Ranch Spanish goats. I bought these goats straight off the farm in Eldorado, TX and had them shipped to their satellite ranch in Middle Tennessee where I picked them up. I have the vet records from Eldorado, some handwritten notes from Koy Adcock, and bill of sale with Koy's signature. I also kept the TX scrapie tags that are specific to Koy Ranch. We also have some commercial meat goats that are a separate herd that have a high % Spanish but will never be Pure because they have some other breed mixed in no matter how microscopic the %age is. We are preserving the Koy Ranch Spanish goat. I did see a breeder or 2 in Oregon and some in Washington State that are certainly closer than Tennessee. You may call the Koy Ranch and see if they have any of their goats being shipped near California anytime soon. Good luck and good breed of goat! Read up on the Spanish breed history. Truly the original goat of the Americas that can trace their roots to Christopher Colombus and Spanish explorers.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 5, 2014)

Cool thanks. I am assuming the San Catalina island goats are considered Spanish as well? since they where put there by Spanish explorers? there are a few breeders this way with them as well


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 5, 2014)

Hangtown Farms said:


> Cool thanks. I am assuming the San Catalina island goats are considered Spanish as well? since they where put there by Spanish explorers? there are a few breeders this way with them as well


No, as a matter of fact they are not. The only goats that are considered true Spanish are the ones listed on www.spanishgoats.org


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 6, 2014)

Ok was not sure since they where brought there by the Spanish Explorers I read.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 6, 2014)

Hangtown Farms said:


> Ok was not sure since they where brought there by the Spanish Explorers I read.


Yeah, I see your point but the ones that the ALBC considers true Spanish goats are the ones that were dropped off in the Southern half of the US and that basically ran wild/ feral for 400 yrs.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 6, 2014)

lots to learn. I have had goats before but the mini's we live in the lower Sierra Nevada ( California )
its gets hot in the summer and very dry. we get snow in the winter a handful of times a year. Very much like the interior of Spain.
so with there hardiness I figured they would be good to have around.

Plus I already breed Spanish Chickens lol


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 7, 2014)

Spanish would be a perfect fit. The Spanish goat mainly reside in Texas. We took a HUGE gamble by bringing these goats from a hot dry environment to a temperate humid environment where this winter was one of the coldest and snowiest on record. These goats have adapted just fine to the weather and the internal parasites.


----------



## Harbisgirl (May 7, 2014)

Howdy fellow Placervillian  I'm afraid I don't remember the breeder name or specific breed (sorry), but they had spanish goats at the 2013 Heirloom Festival in Santa Rosa last year. Perhaps if you searched the festival website you could find the breeder?


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 7, 2014)

Hi there fellow poultry person of Placerville.
Thank you I checked it out. did not see anything that stood out but did find someone that said they had goats so I emailed them


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 8, 2014)

Harbisgirl said:


> Howdy fellow Placervillian  I'm afraid I don't remember the breeder name or specific breed (sorry), but they had spanish goats at the 2013 Heirloom Festival in Santa Rosa last year. Perhaps if you searched the festival website you could find the breeder?


thanks I found her. Green star Farm out of the North bay area


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 18, 2014)

someone mentioned there are 2 spanish goat breeders in Nevada as well. I could not find them and she couldn't remember who.
any other sources to check besides the breed website?

I did find the person with them from the heirloom Festival as well
Felton Acres was there name changed to Green Star Farm


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 18, 2014)

I found a Spanish goat breeder in Cali.: 
*
Greg and Nancy Chambers*
Kachina Vineyards
1083 Vine Street, #239
Healdsburg, CA 95448
707–332–7917
greg@kachinavineyards.com
_Bloodlines: Smoke Ridge_
Hope this pans out for you.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 18, 2014)

Smoke Ridge is a great bloodline of Spanish Goat too!


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 18, 2014)

very cool thank you. They are real close to Green Star Farm too


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 18, 2014)

i emailed them


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 18, 2014)

Hangtown Farms said:


> i emailed them


I am glad to be of assistance to you. Let them know that I, a fellow Heritage Spanish Goat breeder, referred you to them. Hope this is a winner for you. I would love to see you become a fellow Spanish goat breeder.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 18, 2014)

Love the rare breed poultry. Dark red eggs are quite interesting/ unusual/ awesome!


----------

